

Illinois state senator pushes anti-anonymity bill - stfu
http://dailycaller.com/2013/02/21/illinois-state-senator-pushes-anti-anonymity-bill/

======
coldtea
Let me put it this way: the way things are going with personal freedoms, do
you think some bill like this wont succeed in 10-15 years?

Sure, minorities were suppressed back in the day (even to the point of
slavery) and are still suppressed today.

But, still, it's astonishing to see how free-er the majority was 30-50 years
ago and how fewer laws, marketing influences, regulations, etc regulated every
part of everyday life.

